# MUSLIM LOWRIDERS



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Just wanted to say EID MUBARAK to all the Muslim riders. That being said, to all others, keep it respectful; I don't trash your topics. 

Post up brothers  


I'll start....Crenshaw.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Assalamu alaikum


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2008, 04:13 PM~11753240
> *Assalamu alaikum
> *


Walaikum-salaam brother :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

Salamun Alaikum brothers. Happy Eid!!

from Australia....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Oct 1 2008, 04:25 PM~11753353
> *Salamun Alaikum brothers. Happy Eid!!
> 
> from Australia....
> ...


Eid Mubarak brother. :biggrin: That chevy looks nice. Good seeing Muslim brothers riding worldwide :thumbsup:

Did you guys celebrate Eid today? I know in the Middle East they did yesterday.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 10:27 AM~11753365
> *Eid Mubarak brother.  :biggrin:  That chevy looks nice. Good seeing Muslim brothers riding worldwide :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you guys celebrate Eid today? I know in the Middle East they did yesterday.
> *


thanks brother.. for us it started on tuesday.. by the way your caddys looking very nice bro


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Oct 1 2008, 04:31 PM~11753402
> *thanks brother.. for us it started on tuesday.. by the way your caddys looking very nice bro
> *


Thanks. I wish we would celebrate Eid on the same day worldwide. The moon sighting should just be done in Makkah. Oh well, I'm just happy I don't have to fast anymore. Fasting, work, and 90-100 degree weather ain't that easy. :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 10:38 AM~11753454
> *Thanks. I wish we would celebrate Eid on the same day worldwide. The moon sighting should just be done in Makkah. Oh well, I'm just happy I don't have to fast anymore. Fasting, work, and 90-100 degree weather ain't that easy.  :biggrin:
> *



I feel you on the fasting while working and doing it during hot weather. It sure aint easy


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

Eid mubarak everyone.  here's my car repping vancouver.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice rides caddy looking good as usual FCE. How about some translation for a cracka what the hell you saying to each other?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 12:19 AM~11757330
> *Nice rides caddy looking good as usual FCE. How about some translation for a cracka what the hell you saying to each other?
> *


Thanks bro. Eid is the festival Muslims celebrate after fasting during the month of Ramadan. When we say Eid Mubarak, it basically means 'blessed festival'. So, we say enjoy your blessed festival when we say happy Eid.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 02:24 AM~11757342
> *Thanks bro. Eid is the festival Muslims celebrate after fasting during the month of Ramadan. When we say Eid Mubarak, it basically means 'blessed festival'. So, we say enjoy your blessed festival when we say happy Eid.
> *


Got ya. Post some better pics of the bumper kit bro.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 12:26 AM~11757348
> *Got ya. Post some better pics of the bumper kit bro.
> *


Here you go bro. Mario Autoworks and Lamberson both got down on it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 02:30 AM~11757361
> *Here you go bro. Mario Autoworks and Lamberson both got down on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Sic, looks great


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks. What are you rolling these days? You coming to Vegas?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 02:36 AM~11757379
> *Thanks. What are you rolling these days? You coming to Vegas?
> *


Got a 76 g house, no Vegas for me again, had it all planned and now my wife and I might be getting divorced. Pretty shitty


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 12:39 AM~11757382
> *Got a 76 g house, no Vegas for me again, had it all planned and now my wife and I might be getting divorced. Pretty shitty
> *


Well that sucks. Is the split mutual?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 02:39 AM~11757382
> *Got a 76 g house, no Vegas for me again, had it all planned and now my wife and I might be getting divorced. Pretty shitty
> *


Sorry to hear that bro I hope everything works out for the best


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 02:41 AM~11757387
> *Well that sucks. Is the split mutual?
> *


Not really she wants it more than me, but hopefully she comes around


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Oct 2 2008, 12:43 AM~11757391
> *Not really she wants it more than me, but hopefully she comes around
> *


No doubt. Unfortunately, thats how the cookie crumbles sometimes. But like Bob Marley says, "no woman, no cry"   Hopefully everything works out for you.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 02:46 AM~11757397
> *No doubt. Unfortunately, thats how the cookie crumbles sometimes. But like Bob Marley says, "no woman, no cry"     Hopefully everything works out for you.
> *


Thanks bro.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Oct 2 2008, 01:48 AM~11757235
> *Eid mubarak everyone.    here's my car repping vancouver.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

nice to see that there is more muslim lowriding.
i will post pics of my cars later


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice rides brothers.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

much respect to the muslim homies out there putting it down.


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CF post up kams blue 64 rag with the ellijha muhammad mural on the trunk.


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

much respect to the muslims ridin low.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 10 2008, 07:36 AM~11830077
> *much respect to the muslim homies out there putting it down.
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 10 2008, 02:09 PM~11833162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro.........those are nice


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Oct 1 2008, 11:48 PM~11757235
> *Eid mubarak everyone.    here's my car repping vancouver.
> 
> 
> ...


You have lost your mind for trying to sell that :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 1 2008, 05:59 PM~11753076
> *Just wanted to say EID MUBARAK to all the Muslim riders. That being said, to all others, keep it respectful; I don't trash your topics.
> 
> Post up brothers
> ...



wtf does that mean? 


serious question not trying to be an ass as unbelievable as that may seem. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Oct 17 2008, 09:03 PM~11900515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 17 2008, 11:34 PM~11900813
> *LOL  :biggrin:
> *


see this is why i couldnt get more then 3 pages into the quaran 


i still dont understand what you just said.


so are you saying enjoy your festival or blessed festival?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 17 2008, 09:35 PM~11900833
> *see this is why i couldnt get more then 3 pages into the quaran
> i still dont understand what you just said.
> so are you saying enjoy your festival or blessed festival?
> *


Blessed festival; Ramadan just ended so its in a religious context.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 18 2008, 12:02 AM~11901024
> *Blessed festival; Ramadan just ended so its in a religious context.
> *


i see 

i cant say nothing about muslims cause i didnt read the book 

:dunno: 


i tried and got nowhere gave me a headache


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Pic from Super Show last weekend  









[/quote]


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

it good to see a goo muslim with some good taste inshalla we see more :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Oct 18 2008, 09:03 AM~11903011
> * it good to see a goo muslim with some good taste inshalla we see more  :thumbsup:
> *


:yes:


----------



## Dirt422 (Jun 16, 2006)

Wut up FCE! U got the lac lookin reel nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have a non car related question for the muslims. What is the purpose/reason for the head scarfs for women. I see alot of what I assume are muslim women wearing normal American style cloths with a scarf around thier head. That seems strange to me, like saying I want to cover up but not really.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice ride.  








[/url]


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 17 2008, 11:01 PM~11900493
> *You have lost your mind for trying to sell that  :angry:
> *


Yeah i dont know. I wasnt thinking straight for a little while there. I'm keeping it.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

FUCK RELIGION FULL OF SHIT!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 10 2008, 06:09 PM~11833162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY? I didn't know Joe. You're going to have to make the trip to Detroit sometime soon so I can play host. My neighborhood (southwest side of Detroit) borders east Dearborn, which has the largest concentrations of Arabs outside the Middle East. There are a couple large Mosques in the area too. Have you heard of it? 

Between the South End of Dearborn and Warren Ave there's lots to show and tell. Great food, good friends... let me know. It could give you an excuse to head down in the off-season :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Oct 22 2008, 02:42 AM~11937505
> *FUCK RELIGION  FULL OF SHIT!
> *


I THINK YOU SHOULD RESPECT OTHERS SO YOU CAN GET RESPECT YOU STUPID FUCK.
YOUR MOTHER SHOULD OF SWALLOWED YOU WHEN SHE HAD A CHANCE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOL


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 22 2008, 08:37 AM~11939320
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD RESPECT OTHERS SO YOU CAN GET RESPECT YOU STUPID FUCK.
> YOUR MOTHER SHOULD OF SWALLOWED YOU WHEN SHE HAD A CHANCE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


He's from Israel, what do you expect.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Oct 22 2008, 01:29 AM~11937489
> *Yeah i dont know. I wasnt thinking straight for a little while there. I'm keeping it.
> *


Thats a relief. Even if someone offered you 7 stacks for it, you still are gonna lose out on all that you invested. Your best bet would have been to trade it. Either way, just save some chips and get yourself that deuce you've always wanted :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 03:50 AM~11937647
> *REALLY?  I didn't know Joe.  You're going to have to make the trip to Detroit sometime soon so I can play host.  My neighborhood (southwest side of Detroit) borders east Dearborn, which has the largest concentrations of Arabs outside the Middle East.  There are a couple large Mosques in the area too.  Have you heard of it?
> 
> Between the South End of Dearborn and Warren Ave there's lots to show and tell.  Great food, good friends... let me know.  It could give you an excuse to head down in the off-season :yes: :thumbsup:
> ...


Homie is swangin that Euro caddy. Thats an interesting fact you posted up. I think Toronto has the biggest Muslim population in North America, but that obviously encompasses more than just Arabs.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

toronto aint in the usa dumb shit


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 06:46 PM~11972238
> *He's from Israel, what do you expect.
> *


You get mad about his stupid comment then come back with somthing just as ignorant. :uh:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 04:46 PM~11972238
> *He's from Israel, what do you expect.
> *


i see :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 25 2008, 03:58 PM~11972286
> *You get mad about his stupid comment then come back with somthing just as ignorant.  :uh:
> *


I didn't get mad. He is from Israel and if you haven't been keeping up with current affairs, then you wouldn't understand where the tension may be coming from; even if his comment was over inclusive. :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 25 2008, 03:53 PM~11972271
> *toronto aint in the usa dumb shit
> *


No Mexican Fundi, it is not. However, if you read his post, he says East Dearborn has the largest arab population outside of the middle east. North America is outside of the middle east. :uh:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont mind arab peps i know alot of them and friend with them and they know that i dont like any religion not my peps religion and not theres 
i dont hate on no one every on is the same for me
and i realy think that this stupid war should stop
i just think that religion this days is fake and make peps to fear god and hate on others


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

GOD IS LOVE!
WE SHOULD NOT FEAR GOD!


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 05:52 PM~11972477
> *No Mexican Fundi, it is not. However, if you read his post, he says East Dearborn has the largest arab population outside of the middle east. North America is outside of the middle east.  :uh:
> *


u want me to go over there and slap your halahl-meat tits again?!!!!! :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 06:54 PM~12008414
> *u want me to go over there and slap your halahl-meat tits again?!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2008, 02:54 PM~12008414
> *u want me to go over there and slap your halahl-meat tits again?!!!!! :angry:
> *


Fool you know damn well you couldn't even slap my knee caps with that midget size body you got. Pass on a few beef and cheese burritos and then get at me. Now quit trying to be the Fundi of this topic.


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

salam brothers!,my name is adib mustapha abou osman,i'm live in Brazil but my dad is from Lebanon,next year hope i will go to there,and will live there like some 6 months,and hope build my lowrider there.
cool to see some muslim brothers with lowriders,i wans't now that after!

peace!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Oct 30 2008, 03:03 PM~12016205
> *salam brothers!,my name is adib mustapha abou osman,i'm live in Brazil but my dad is from Lebanon,next year hope i will go to there,and will live there like some 6 months,and hope build my lowrider there.
> cool to see some muslim brothers with lowriders,i wans't now that after!
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Oct 30 2008, 01:03 PM~12016205
> *salam brothers!,my name is adib mustapha abou osman,i'm live in Brazil but my dad is from Lebanon,next year hope i will go to there,and will live there like some 6 months,and hope build my lowrider there.
> cool to see some muslim brothers with lowriders,i wans't now that after!
> 
> ...


im from Brazil too,my dad from Palestine.its nice to see others like me with the same interests.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

Looking clean in Vegas!! :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

keep up the good work brothers


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 4 2008, 12:26 AM~12045151
> *
> *


:wow:


----------



## Daffy (May 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Oct 29 2008, 04:28 AM~12003044
> *i dont mind arab peps i know alot of them and friend with them and they know that i dont like any religion not my peps religion and not theres
> i dont hate on no one every on is the same for me
> and i realy think that this stupid war should stop
> i just think that religion this days is fake and make peps to fear god and hate on others*


if your anti hate, then why go into a topic about religion and hate on them?


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Big ups to my Muslim brothers. keep the rims spinnin


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm real happy Obama won the election today. Its an amazing time we're living in.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 2 2008, 05:54 PM~12041613
> *Looking clean in Vegas!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Thats a nice pic. Did you have fun at the show?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 5 2008, 12:16 AM~12066802
> *Thanks bro. Thats a nice pic. Did you have fun at the show?
> *


No problem.. yeah I had a blast.. did you?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 6 2008, 03:29 PM~12083003
> *No problem.. yeah I had a blast.. did you?
> *


I had a good time; and I don't usually like car shows.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 6 2008, 08:53 PM~12086222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That caddy gets up......you don't see that to often


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 7 2008, 04:42 PM~12092733
> *That caddy gets up......you don't see that to often
> *


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Nov 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12102976
> *:wave:
> *


Whats crackin Zues


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Southside01, how many lowriders you have?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 10 2008, 12:48 PM~12113101
> *Southside01, how many lowriders you have?
> *


6 that are done 1961 impala
1963 impala
1964 impala wagon
1975 caprice
1984 buick regal
1985 fleetwood

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

i own a shop in Chicago we build lowriders
you can check it out in post your rides
Designs Unlimited in Chicago.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=116342


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 10 2008, 01:41 PM~12114577
> *6 that are done  1961 impala
> 1963 impala
> 1964 impala wagon
> ...


You got a nice line up. I checked out that link, but you can't see no pics :dunno: Post em up.


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 7 2008, 03:13 AM~12088047
> *I had a good time; and I don't usually like car shows.
> *


Lol.. I remember your Cadi two years ago to.. it was outside that time... do you go every year? Cruising the strip is tight though..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 14 2008, 03:21 PM~12158976
> *Lol.. I remember your Cadi two years ago to.. it was outside that time... do you go every year? Cruising the strip is tight though..
> *


I try to go every year. I didn't go in 07 cause my daughter was close to being born around that time. You're right about the strip though. Pete-sta and myself were threein and hoppin the lac down the strip after the show......it was fun, even if it was a bit chilly this year. Did you take your car?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Nov 17 2008, 11:48 AM~12181022
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ISREAL NOT LETTING THE PELESTINIANS TO HAVE THERE OWN COUNTRY WITHING ISREAL.OR TO BE RECONICE AS A NATION.THAT WILL NEVER HAPPEN .IF THEY WERE TO DO THAT IT WOULD ALLOW THE PELESTANIAN TO LET ANY MUSLIM COUNTRY GET IN FUTHER IN TO ISREAL.BUT IF YOU WANT TO COMPARE ,IT WOULD BE LIKE THE MEXICANS TELLING THE UNITED STATES THAT THEY WANT THERE OWN CONTRY WITHING THE USA.AND THE TENTION COMES FROM ALL THE ARAB CONTRIES AROUND ISREAL, THEY ARE A SMALL CONTRY YET THE MUSLIM NATION SEE'S THEM AS A THREAT,ITS LIKE A BIG BULLY BEEN SCARED OF A LITTLE NERD,
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Listen up kid, I didn't start this topic so that Fox News degenerates such as yourself could come in here and talk out your anus. You obviously don't know nothing about the history of that region (ie. six day war) and the impact of the illegal occupation of Palestine on the geography, economy and more. 

Please don't respond. We don't care about your mexican comparisons. You proved your intelligence with that comment. Stick to complaining about DJMikethecholo and kid fundraisers. kthxbye


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 18 2008, 02:06 PM~12192426
> *Listen up kid, I didn't start this topic so that Fox News degenerates such as yourself could come in here and talk out your anus. You obviously don't know nothing about the history of that region (ie. six day war) and the impact of the illegal occupation of Palestine on the geography, economy and more.
> 
> Please respond. We  care about your mexican comparisons. You proved you are intelligence with that comment. Stick to complaining about DJMikethecholo and kid fundraisers. kthxbye
> *


IT SHOW'S WHO THE BIGGER ANUS IS WITH YOUR COMMENTS ,BUT THATS OK KENTURKEY FRIED JERK,BUT I DIDNT PUT YOU DOWN ANY TIME IN MY FIRST COMMENT BUT GOES TO SHOW EVERYONE WHO THE KID IS ,WHAT A LOSER,SO STOP YOUR CRYING ,SO IF YOU DONT WANT ME TO COMMENT ANY MORE KEEP YOURS TO SELF,
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Fantastic, problem solved.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 19 2008, 12:43 PM~12201808
> *Fantastic, problem solved.
> *


----------



## smiley_62 (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 14 2008, 04:37 PM~12159092
> *I try to go every year. I didn't go in 07 cause my daughter was close to being born around that time. You're right about the strip though. Pete-sta and myself were threein and hoppin the lac down the strip after the show......it was fun, even if it was a bit chilly this year. Did you take your car?
> *


That was tight I bet! :thumbsup: I didn't take my car.. I was cruising for a bit after the show on the strip with my homie in his 66.. it was cool..  There was some badass cars cruising the strip that night..


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

asa momma lakum


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_1962_ss_slow_lane_@Nov 19 2008, 05:22 PM~12204735
> *That was tight I bet! :thumbsup:  I didn't take my car.. I was cruising for a bit after the show on the strip with my homie in his 66.. it was cool..   There was some badass cars cruising the strip that night..
> *


I saw a good amount of cars on the strip, but it was real spread out through out the strip. Now mind you, I might have caught the tail end of things since it took a while to get the car out from indoors. Still had a good time though.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

courtesy of Pete-sta


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Nov 25 2008, 01:48 AM~12251555
> *
> *


Where you been?


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

fried chicken eater>> how you been brother?


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 25 2008, 12:28 PM~12253919
> *Where you been?
> *


Hey, I've been around just been tied up with classes. They finally end this week :cheesy:. Are you coming down for the holidays at all?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Nov 25 2008, 05:27 PM~12257506
> *Hey, I've been around just been tied up with classes. They finally end this week :cheesy:. Are you coming down for the holidays at all?
> *


I'm basically done too. I was planning on staying here, but the fam been pushing. I just need to put in work for the Feb Bar.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Nov 25 2008, 01:04 PM~12255237
> *fried chicken eater>> how you been brother?
> *


I've been alright. Got some family in town this week; so thats always fun. How are things down under? :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 27 2008, 01:28 AM~12262689
> *I've been alright. Got some family in town this week; so thats always fun. How are things down under?  :biggrin:
> *


its economocial crisis down under :angry: but besides that all good, trying to lowride as much as i can :biggrin:


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 26 2008, 09:26 AM~12262671
> *I'm basically done too. I was planning on staying here, but the fam been pushing. I just need to put in work for the Feb Bar.
> *


Yeah for sure  I'll phone you tomorow.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Fried Chicken Eater, with all due respect, I would like to ask you what you think about this Surah in your Holy Qur'an.
"4.34": Men are the maintainers of women because Allah has made some of them to excel others and because they spend out of their property; the good women are therefore obedient, guarding the unseen as Allah has guarded; and (as to) those on whose part you fear desertion, admonish them, and leave them alone in the sleeping-places and beat them; then if they obey you, do not seek a way against them; surely Allah is High, Great.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Nov 30 2008, 10:29 AM~12294279
> *Fried Chicken Eater, with all due respect, I would like to ask you what you think about this Surah in your Holy Qur'an.
> "4.34":    Men are the maintainers of women because Allah has made some of them to excel others and because they spend out of their property; the good women are therefore obedient, guarding the unseen as Allah has guarded; and (as to) those on whose part you fear desertion, admonish them, and leave them alone in the sleeping-places and beat them; then if they obey you, do not seek a way against them; surely Allah is High, Great.
> *


I made it clear this ain't the "ask a Muslim a question" topic. Don't come in here and try to get controversial. That is an interpretation of Surah 4:34........there are a lot of different interpretations. Now go self reflect about your own religion. Better yet, admonish yourself and stay out of here. 


Genesis 1:27 to 3:24:
bullet	In the first creation story (Genesis 1:27) God is described as creating man, both male and female at the same time: "So God created man in his own image, in the image of God created he him; male and female created he them." 2 This might be interpreted as implying equality between the two genders.
bullet	But in the second creation story, (Genesis 2:7) God formed only a man: "...the LORD God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living soul. Realizing that he needed a helper (Genesis 2:18), God marched all of the animals past Adam (Genesis 2:19-20) looking for a suitable animal. Finding none suitable, God created Eve out of one of Adam's ribs. The term "helper" has historically been interpreted as implying an inferior role for Eve, although some modern interpreters believe that the word can mean a companion of equal status. "...the Hebrew word translated "helper" is used twenty-one times in the Old Testament: twenty of these cases refer to help from a superior." (3) In Genesis 2:27, Adam later asserts his authority over Eve by naming her: "...she shall be called Woman, because she was taken out of Man." In ancient times, one was believed to have authority over a person or thing by naming it.
bullet	Genesis 3:16: Adam's role is to be Eve's master. The King James Version (KJV), New International Version (NIV), and Revised Standard Version (RSV) use the term "rule" to describe Adam's role over Eve: "...thy desire shall be to thy husband, and he shall rule over thee." The Living Bible uses the term "master". The Modern Language Bible uses "dominate". By implication, all of their descendents are would have the same power imbalance between spouses.
bullet	A man could marry (literally "become the master of the woman") as often as he desired. In Genesis 4:19, Lamech became the first known polygamist when he took two wives. Subsequent men who took multiple wives included: Esau with 3 wives; Jacob: 2; Ashur: 2; Gideon: many; Elkanah: 2; David: many; Solomon: 700 wives of royal birth; Rehaboam: 3; Abijah: 14. Jehoram, Joash, Ahab, Jeholachin and Belshazzar also had multiple wives.
bullet	Genesis 16:2 : Sarah gave permission to her husband Abraham to engage in sexual intercourse with her maid, Hagar: "Sarai said unto Abram...I pray thee, go in unto my maid; it may be that I may obtain children by her." Presumably this was done without the consent of Hagar, who had such a low status in the society of the day that she was required to submit to multiple rapes at her owner's command.
bullet	Genesis 19:8: The men of Sodom gathered around Lot's house, and asked that he bring his two guests out so that the men can "know" them. This is frequently interpreted as a desire to gang rape the visitors, although other interpretations are possible. Lot offers his two virgin daughters to be raped instead: He is recorded as saying: "I have two daughters which have not known man; let me, I pray you, bring them out unto you, and do ye to them as is good in your eyes." Yet, even after this despicable act, Lot is still regarded as an honorable man, worth saving from the destruction of the city. Allowing one's daughters to be sexually assaulted by multiple rapists appears to be treated as a minor transgression, because of the low status of the young women. More details on Genesis 19.
bullet	Genesis 21:10: A man could simultaneously keep numerous concubines. These were sexual partners of an even lower status than a wife was. As implied in this verse she could be dismissed when no longer needed: Sarah is recorded as saying: "...Cast out this bondwoman and her son: for the son of this bondwoman shall not be heir with my son, even with Isaac." Abraham had two concubines; Gideon: at least 1; David: many; Nahor: 1; Jacob: 1; Eliphaz: 1; Gideon: 1; Caleb: 2; Manassah: 1; Saul: 1; David: at least 10; Rehoboam: 60; Solomon: 300; an unidentified Levite: 1; Belshazzar: more than 1.
bullet	In Exodus 1:15-16, the Pharaoh ordered the midwives to kill all Jewish boys at birth, because of the threat that they might pose to the kingdom. "And he said, When ye do the office of a midwife to the Hebrew women, and see them upon the stools; if it be a son, then ye shall kill him: but if it be a daughter, then she shall live." The girls, being considered less important, were not seen as a threat; they were allowed to live.
bullet	Exodus 20 & 21: This is perhaps the most misogynistic pair of chapters in the Bible. A number of verses describe a woman as the property of her father. At marriage, her ownership was transferred to her new husband:
bullet	Exodus 20:17 lists the last of the Ten Commandments: "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's house, thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his ass, nor any thing that is thy neighbour's." It is important to realize that a manservent and a maidservant were male and female slaves. They were not a hired butler and maid. The tenth commandment forbids coveting your neighbor's house, wife, male slave female slave, animals or anything else that the neighbor owns. The wife is clearly regarded as equivalent to a piece of property.
bullet	Exodus 21:2-4: "If thou buy an Hebrew servant, six years he shall serve: and in the seventh he shall go out free for nothing....If his master have given him a wife, and she have born him sons or daughters; the wife and her children shall be her master's, and he shall go out by himself." A slaveowner was permitted to give a woman to his male slave as a wife. There is no indication that women were consulted during this type of transaction. After serving six years, he would leave, but his wife and children would remain slaves of the slaveowner. Again, there is no indication that the woman was consulted on this arrangement,
bullet	Exodus 21:7: "And if a man sell his daughter to be a maidservant, she shall not go out as the menservants do." A father could sell his daughter as a slave. Even though a male slave is automatically given his freedom after 6 years, a female slave remained a slave forever.
bullet	Exodus 22:16-17: The first seventeen verses of Exodus 22 deal with restitution in case of stealing, or damage to, a person's property. Verses 16 and 17 deal with the case of a man who seduces a virgin. This was viewed as a property offense against the woman's father. The woman was expected to marry the seducer. If her father refused to transfer ownership of his daughter to the seducer, the latter was required to required to pay money to her father. The money would be in compensation for the damage to the father's property - his daughter. It would be difficult for a non-virgin to marry.
bullet	Exodus 21:22-25 describes a situation in which two men are fighting and one hits a pregnant woman. If the woman has a miscarriage because of the blow, the man is punished as the husband decides and must pay a fine for their act - not to the woman, but to her husband, presumably because he has been deprived of a child. The woman had no involvement. Exodus 21:22: "...he shall be surely punished, according as the woman's husband will lay upon him; and he shall pay as the judges determine."
bullet	Exodus 23:17 states that only men are required to take part in the feasts of unleavened bread, of harvest and of ingathering: "Three times in the year all thy males shall appear before the Lord GOD."

Leviticus: This book deals mainly with the duties of the priesthood, the Levites. Women were not allowed to become priests.
bullet	Leviticus 12:1-5 Quotes God as stating that a woman who has given birth to a boy is ritually unclean for 7 days. If the baby is a girl, the mother is unclean for 14 days. "If a woman have conceived seed, and born a man child: then she shall be unclean seven days...But if she bear a maid child, then she shall be unclean two weeks..." It would appear that the act of having a baby is a highly polluting act. To give birth to a girl is twice as polluting as is giving birth to a boy.
bullet	In Leviticus 18:20 adultery was defined as a man having sexual intercourse with his neighbor's wife. "Moreover thou shalt not lie carnally with thy neighbour's wife, to defile thyself with her." Leviticus 20:10 "And the man that committeth adultery with another man's wife, even he that committeth adultery with his neighbour's wife, the adulterer and the adulteress shall surely be put to death." Deuteronomy 22:23 extends this prohibition to a man sleeping with a woman who is engaged to be married. If a man has an affair with an unmarried woman, the act is not considered adultery. Married men were free to visit prostitutes. A man who committed adultery did not commit a wrongful act against his own wife, but rather against his male neighbor.
bullet	Leviticus 27:6 A child aged 1 month to five years of age was worth 5 shekels if a boy and 3 shekels if a girl. "And if it be from a month old even unto five years old, then thy estimation shall be of the male five shekels of silver, and for the female thy estimation shall be three shekels of silver."
bullet	Numbers 3:15 shows that a census counted only male infants over the age of one month, boys and men. "Number the children of Levi after the house of their fathers, by their families: every male from a month old and upward shalt thou number them." Females were not considered worthy of being included.
bullet	Numbers 5:11-31 describes a lengthy magical ritual that women were forced to perform if their husbands suspected them of having had an affair. A priest prepared a potion composed of holy water mixed with sweepings from the floor of the tabernacle. He proclaimed a curse over the potion and required the woman to drink it. If she were guilty, she would suffer greatly: her abdomen would swell and her thighs waste away. There is no similar magical test for husbands suspecting of having an affair with another woman.
bullet	In Numbers 27:8-11, Moses describes the rules of inheritance that God has stated. If a man dies, his son inherits the estate; his daughter gets nothing. Only if there is no son, will his daughter inherit. If there are no children, then the estate is given to the man's brothers; his sister(s) get nothing. If he had no brother, the estate goes to his nearest male relative. "...If a man die, and have no son, then ye shall cause his inheritance to pass unto his daughter. And if he have no daughter, then ye shall give his inheritance unto his brethren. And if he have no brethren, then ye shall give his inheritance unto his father's brethren. And if his father have no brethren, then ye shall give his inheritance unto his kinsman that is next to him of his family...."
bullet	Numbers 30 describes that a vow taken by a man is binding. But a vow taken by a woman can be nullified by her father, if she is still living in her family of origin, or by her husband, if she is married.
bullet	Deuteronomy 21:10-13 describes how a soldier can force a woman captive to marry him without regard for her wishes. "When thou goest forth to war against thine enemies, and the LORD thy God hath delivered them into thine hands, and thou hast taken them captive, And seest among the captives a beautiful woman, and hast a desire unto her, that thou wouldest have her to thy wife; Then thou shalt bring her home to thine house; and she shall shave her head, and pare her nails; And she shall put the raiment of her captivity from off her, and shall remain in thine house, and bewail her father and her mother a full month: and after that thou shalt go in unto her, and be her husband, and she shall be thy wife."
bullet	Deuteronomy 22:13-21 requires that a woman be a virgin when she is married. If she has had sexual relations while single in her father's house, then she would be stoned to death. There were no similar virginity requirements for men. "If any man take a wife, and go in unto her, and hate her, And give occasions of speech against her, and bring up an evil name upon her, and say, I took this woman, and when I came to her, I found her not a maid....if this thing be true, and the tokens of virginity be not found for the damsel: Then they shall bring out the damsel to the door of her father's house, and the men of her city shall stone her with stones that she die: because she hath wrought folly in Israel, to play the whore in her father's house: so shalt thou put evil away from among you."
bullet	Deuteronomy 22:28-29 requires that a virgin woman who has been raped must marry her attacker, no matter what her feelings are towards the rapist. "If a man find a damsel that is a virgin, which is not betrothed, and lay hold on her, and lie with her, and they be found; Then the man that lay with her shall give unto the damsel's father fifty shekels of silver, and she shall be his wife...."
bullet	Deuteronomy 24:1 describes the procedure for obtaining a divorce. This can only be initiated by the husband, not by the wife: "When a man hath taken a wife, and married her, and it come to pass that she find no favour in his eyes, because he hath found some uncleanness in her: then let him write her a bill of divorcement, and give it in her hand, and send her out of his house."
bullet	Deuteronomy 25:5-10: states that if a woman is widowed, she would be required to marry her former brother-in-law. This was called a "levirate" marriage. Their first-born son will later be considered to be the son of the deceased husband. The man could refuse to marry her. Women were not given a choice in the matter. " If brethren dwell together, and one of them die, and have no child, the wife of the dead shall not marry without unto a stranger: her husband's brother shall go in unto her, and take her to him to wife, and perform the duty of an husband's brother unto her."
bullet	Deuteronomy 25:11: If two men are fighting, and the wife of one of them grabs the other man's testicles, her hand is to be chopped off. There is no penalty if a male relative were to grab the other man. "When men strive together one with another, and the wife of the one draweth near for to deliver her husband out of the hand of him that smiteth him, and putteth forth her hand, and taketh him by the secrets. Then thou shalt cut off her hand..."
bullet	Judges 19:16-30 describes an event similar to Genesis 19. Some men in the city wanted to "know" a visiting Levite. The owner of the house offered his virgin daughter and the Levite's concubine so that the men could rape them. Verse 24 states: "Behold, here is my daughter a maiden, and his concubine; them I will bring out now, and humble ye them, and do with them what seemeth good unto you: but unto this man do not so vile a thing." The man sent his own concubine outside to the gang, who proceeded to serially rape her. She died of the attacks. The man only learned of her death when he was leaving the house in the morning and stumbled across her body. The woman was clearly considered expendable and of little value.
bullet	2 Chronicles 36:23 mentions the Second Temple which was constructed after some Jews returned from exile in Babylon. It was rebuilt by Herod late in the 1st century BCE. One of its features was women's court, considered the least sacred area. Next was the court of the Israelites (reserved for males), then the court of the Priests, and finally the Temple itself. The courts were laid out in this order to separate the women as far as possible from the Temple.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

EID MUBARAK TO ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## Lights Out (Aug 27, 2003)

Eid mubarak :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lights Out_@Dec 8 2008, 10:42 PM~12376095
> *Eid mubarak  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Southside.......post your setup bro.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 18 2008, 10:07 PM~12470856
> *Kudos to you......Malcolm was a Muslim; so what. Go knock on some doors and leave some flyers.
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Dec 19 2008, 09:18 AM~12475061
> *martin had a dream but malcolm had a plan!!!
> *


We loved MLK
but respected Malcolm
cause didn't give a f#ck
about the outcome.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Dec 18 2008, 11:07 PM~12470856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 19 2008, 12:35 PM~12475212
> *We loved MLK
> but respected Malcolm
> cause didn't give a f#ck
> ...


one of the reasons Barack Obama is in office right now is because of MLK JR. thats a good outcome that should be cherrished by all.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Dec 19 2008, 10:48 AM~12475784
> *I never had a problem with Malcolm X. he was assasinated right after leaving the nation of Islam which was started by Elijah Muhammed and is now run by Louis Farakkhan. he turned into a Sunni Muslim. what, are you or who are you with? the Nation of Islam or something else?
> *


Sunni.


----------



## WEST UP (Sep 27, 2008)

WHAT UP PIMPIN'. LONG TIME NO SEE. HOPE ALL IS STRAIGHT WIT THE FAM.HOWS DOUGHBOY DOING??? AND THE LAC???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST UP_@Dec 19 2008, 02:48 PM~12477772
> *WHAT UP PIMPIN'. LONG TIME NO SEE. HOPE ALL IS STRAIGHT WIT THE FAM.HOWS DOUGHBOY DOING??? AND THE LAC???
> *


All is well bro. Fam and Doe Boy are cool. He's flying with me later today for a lil trip. Lac sitting warm in the garage these days. Haven't really been driving it much since Vegas. We got an alright pitbull topic in off topic, but you probably can't post in there yet. Here's Doe. :biggrin:


----------



## WEST UP (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 20 2008, 03:02 AM~12481990
> *All is well bro. Fam and Doe Boy are cool. He's flying with me later today for a lil trip. Lac sitting warm in the garage these days. Haven't really been driving it much since Vegas. We got an alright pitbull topic in off topic, but you probably can't post in there yet. Here's Doe.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




GOOD TO HEAR PIMP. HAVE A SAFE TRIP. YEAH I SEEN THE PIT BULL TOPIC. THEY LOOK MORE INTO GAMES DOGS THOUGH. I MIGHT POST UP KONVICT BUT THEN YOU KNOW HOW THAT MIGHT GO. NOT SURE IF I FEEL LIKE PUTTIN' UP WITH THE BUS.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WEST UP_@Dec 20 2008, 08:20 PM~12486170
> *GOOD TO HEAR PIMP. HAVE A SAFE TRIP. YEAH I SEEN THE PIT BULL TOPIC.  THEY LOOK MORE INTO GAMES DOGS THOUGH. I MIGHT POST UP KONVICT BUT THEN YOU KNOW HOW THAT MIGHT GO. NOT SURE IF I FEEL LIKE PUTTIN' UP WITH THE BUS.
> *


Post him up in there. There may already be pics of him in there. George posts pics of Smokey every now and again. Rene be posting as well. Never mind them game dog fools........we go back and forth all day......it won't change nothing. :biggrin: 

Flight got cancelled today......gotta fly day after tommorrow now :angry:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

MERRY CHRISTMAS :biggrin:



J/K Dont get all Ghad on my ass! Happy Holidays


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

This fool lol.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

Fried Chicken Eater>> hows thing's brother??


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Jan 9 2009, 01:21 AM~12650830
> *Fried Chicken Eater>> hows thing's brother??
> *


Been real busy recently. How about yourself? Where's everyone else at?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*LINK TO NEW RAFFLE!!!*

CCF SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE #2


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Where you been at? Haven't seen you on here in a minute.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 12 2009, 02:27 AM~12981011
> *Where you been at? Haven't seen you on here in a minute.
> *


working,shop been busy lately


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Wells that good considering how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## kingkhan (Apr 7, 2008)

Assalamu alaykum brothers just came across this tread nice to see some brothers lowridin check out my Seven Tre Monte




























I'm out in BC I see a few BC riders on here looking through the tread pages if anybody wants to go cruzing this summer get at me peace!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingkhan_@Feb 13 2009, 02:44 PM~12995799
> *Assalamu alaykum brothers just came across this tread nice to see some brothers lowridin check out my Seven Tre Monte
> 
> 
> ...


Walaikum Assalam bro. I thought with your username you'd be a Muslim brother. That Monte looks clean. Weren't you trying to sell it a while back? 

Hit up Lights Out, he's out your way.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYBODY WELCOME TO CHICAGO


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2009, 07:49 PM~13064590
> *EVERYBODY WELCOME TO CHICAGO
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Put it down for the Muslim homies.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Assalamu alaikum :wave:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

No God except God. La illaha illa Allah. Peace be with you my Muslim brothers, from a grafted son of Abraham, follower of Christ. Keep the faith.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## way_outta_order (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@Oct 1 2008, 05:25 PM~11753353
> *Salamun Alaikum brothers. Happy Eid!!
> 
> from Australia....
> ...


ASSALAMU ALAIKUM BROTHER I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THIS CAR IS FOR SALE MY NAME IS AZIZ BASIL MUHAJID MY # IS 402 215 3448


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT for The Brown Fam!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by way_outta_order_@Mar 28 2009, 02:03 PM~13412286
> *ASSALAMU ALAIKUM BROTHER I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THIS CAR IS FOR SALE MY NAME IS AZIZ BASIL MUHAJID MY # IS 402 215 3448
> *



cars not for sale brother 
plus im sure theres plenty of 73's up your way :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

KEEP THEM PICS COMING BROTHERS!!!


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73ChevCaprice_@May 5 2009, 05:54 AM~13789228
> *KEEP THEM PICS COMING BROTHERS!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FRY HERES THE TOPIC I WAS TALKIN ABOUT FOR THE BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

:loco:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WAS DIGGIN UP FOR MY HOMEBOY WHO IS MUSLIM, AND TOLD HIM ABOUT THIS TOPIC, LORD DUEZ DONT GET A BOWTIE PARTY ON U LOL


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 20 2009, 01:37 PM~14248228
> *I WAS DIGGIN UP FOR MY HOMEBOY WHO IS MUSLIM, AND TOLD HIM ABOUT THIS TOPIC, LORD DUEZ DONT GET A BOWTIE PARTY ON U LOL
> *


I dont just explain to christians why its silly for adults to believe in gods. :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jun 21 2009, 06:43 AM~14248252
> *I dont just explain to christians why its silly for adults to believe in gods. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## FLAKED FLATOP (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by way_outta_order_@Mar 28 2009, 03:03 PM~13412286
> *ASSALAMU ALAIKUM BROTHER I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF THIS CAR IS FOR SALE MY NAME IS AZIZ BASIL MUHAJID MY # IS 402 215 3448
> *


soon it will be sporting a nice paint job and some tall cyls..... :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLAKED FLATOP_@Jun 22 2009, 01:32 AM~14252659
> *soon it will be sporting a nice paint job and some tall cyls..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I know its a lil late to be saying this, but Ramadan Mubarak to all the Muslim riders out there. I hope your fasts go by easy :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ramadan is wen you got to watch what yall eat rite?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 23 2009, 07:45 AM~14853505
> *ramadan is wen you got to watch what yall eat rite?
> *


Its when Muslims fast for a month.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 24 2009, 06:27 AM~14860789
> *Its when Muslims fast for a month.
> *


but eat like crazy at night.

asalam alikum,keef halek?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 24 2009, 01:22 AM~14861192
> *but eat like crazy at night.
> 
> asalam alikum,keef halek?
> *


"Keef Halek" ain't for males. 

I don't eat too much at night. Stomach shrinks and you adjust. Just real thirsty when you wake up and for the few hours that follow. Its tougher this year b/c the sun stays up longer these days. 

I'd imagine that when you observe Sabbath, you experience something similar.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 24 2009, 10:00 PM~14866396
> *"Keef Halek" ain't for males.
> 
> I don't eat too much at night. Stomach shrinks and you adjust. Just real thirsty when you wake up and for the few hours that follow. Its tougher this year b/c the sun stays up longer these days.
> ...


im not religios at all
but yea kinna the same it is hard on you
also we have a day that we fast 24 hours now thats hard no water no food no smokes no nothing
but again i dont practice

and how do you say if not keef halek


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 24 2009, 10:44 PM~14866933
> *im not religios at all
> but yea kinna the same it is hard on you
> also we have a day that we fast 24 hours now thats hard no water no food no smokes no nothing
> ...


o yes sorry keef halak
didnt see it


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 24 2009, 02:46 PM~14866949
> *o yes sorry keef halak
> didnt see it
> *


Its Keef Halak for males, but I don't speak arabic anyways. :wow:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 03:30 AM~11757361
> *Here you go bro. Mario Autoworks and Lamberson both got down on it.
> 
> 
> ...



:0 LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Aug 25 2009, 04:42 AM~14872906
> *:0  LOVE IT!!
> *


Thanks. Its actually back at Mario's right now :cheesy:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 1 2008, 05:18 PM~11753286
> *Walaikum-salaam brother :biggrin:
> *


car looks good, Hope everything going good with ya homeboy :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 28 2009, 01:14 PM~14912073
> *car looks good, Hope everything going good with ya homeboy  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks man. I'm surviving; trying to beat the heat. 108 degrees out here right now :cheesy:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 28 2009, 02:56 PM~14912598
> *Thanks man. I'm surviving; trying to beat the heat. 108 degrees out here right now  :cheesy:
> *


OUCH
that shit would turn my ass in to pork cracklins :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Aug 28 2009, 01:57 PM~14912610
> *OUCH
> that shit would turn my ass in to pork cracklins :biggrin:
> *


LOL. My AC bill is going to be ridiculous this month.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

any 1 down for sum pork ribs lol


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 28 2009, 06:37 PM~14913889
> *any 1 down for sum pork ribs lol
> *



o wait i forgot to laff.... :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

my b just fuckin with yallboys :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 29 2009, 12:01 PM~14920223
> *my b just fuckin with yallboys :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

EID MUBARAK TO ALL THE MUSLIM HOMIES OUT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

:wave: :wow:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trespatines+Feb 6 2010, 08:50 AM~16530979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

hope all my muslim brothers are doing well


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

i believe in money and lowriders ! :biggrin: and myself. good lookin rides keep em comin


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 1 2010, 11:28 PM~17073513
> *hope all my muslim brothers are doing well
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 4 2009, 05:24 PM~13782065
> *
> *


 :biggrin: walking the dog I love it. regal is working


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 20 2009, 11:09 PM~13064750
> *Nice. Put it down for the Muslim homies.
> *


He always does. always a great time and great turn out.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

whats up my muslim brothers... heres pics of my new ride....purchased it from Arizona USA...now lowriding in Sydney Australia!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 17 2010, 03:21 AM~17219265
> *whats up my muslim brothers... heres pics of my new ride....purchased it from Arizona USA...now lowriding in Sydney Australia!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Apr 18 2010, 05:02 AM~17221200
> *NICE
> *


thanks... heres my other ragtop..


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 17 2010, 01:21 AM~17219265
> *whats up my muslim brothers... heres pics of my new ride....purchased it from Arizona USA...now lowriding in Sydney Australia!!
> 
> 
> ...


  That looks real nice. Nice rag top collection you got going on.


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 19 2010, 04:40 AM~17227707
> *  That looks real nice. Nice rag top collection you got going on.
> *


thanks brother... hows your caddy going?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 18 2010, 04:53 PM~17230182
> *thanks brother... hows your caddy going?
> *


Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago. 

Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 09:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


nice... is that moonroof 42" or 44"?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Apr 18 2010, 09:38 PM~17233668
> *nice... is that moonroof 42" or 44"?
> *


Thanks. Its a 42". The 44" is nice, but requires the seat belts to be placed elsewhere; something I wasn't inclined to do.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Apr 18 2010, 10:03 PM~17233790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 19 2010, 04:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...



Thats looking crazyyyy!! love it!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 19 2010, 12:19 AM~17234331
> *Thats looking crazyyyy!! love it!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 17 2010, 02:21 AM~17219265
> *whats up my muslim brothers... heres pics of my new ride....purchased it from Arizona USA...now lowriding in Sydney Australia!!
> 
> 
> ...


SERIOUS


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 2 2008, 04:30 AM~11757361
> *Here you go bro. Mario Autoworks and Lamberson both got down on it.
> 
> 
> ...


thats fucken insane! my lac will never be that exclusive!!! thats the shit 1 only dreams about


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17293535
> *thats fucken insane! my lac will never be that exclusive!!! thats the shit 1 only dreams about
> *


Thanks man. You'll have a better lac.....just get the right people to help with it.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Diggin that gold moon roof brother


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Apr 25 2010, 06:23 PM~17299016
> *Diggin that gold moon roof brother
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

KEEP THEM PICS COMING!!!!!!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 19 2010, 01:35 AM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


thats just crazy


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


What's that color (brand, name)? Bad Ass!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75+Apr 28 2010, 01:05 AM~17327413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Copper from H2 w/ gold micro flake mixed in. HOK Tangerine Patterns.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

hows all your rides coming along brothers??


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Apr 28 2010, 02:00 AM~17327404
> *KEEP THEM PICS COMING!!!!!!
> *


*No disrespect to your topic just your newly acquired team...What a true dynasty looks like *











You asked for more pics... :biggrin:


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 20 2010, 03:26 PM~18089273
> *No disrespect to your topic just your newly acquired team...What a true dynasty looks like
> 
> 
> ...


been a miami heat fan for 10 years now... 
you know lakers are finished now... u mad?? :cheesy: 

and lets keep these posts for off topic...


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR_RAGTOP_@Jul 22 2010, 09:24 PM~18118003
> *been a miami heat fan for 10 years now...
> you know lakers are finished now... u mad??  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


:worship: <span style='colorurple'>*Made my point...I'm done here... *


----------



## MR_RAGTOP (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mack10_@Jul 23 2010, 05:21 PM~18119762
> *:worship: <span style='colorurple'>Made my point...I'm done here...
> *


not really.. miami is a new team... cant compare...

but 16 is where u will be stuck at... 

im done too...


----------



## Hakan (Apr 29, 2010)

Esselamın aleyküm brothers.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Heard the christians saying their god could beat up your god. :0


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Islam and Christianity both follow the God of Abraham, the difference is in the son of God or the prophet. FAIL DUEZ


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 10 2010, 08:36 AM~18273873
> *Islam and Christianity both follow the God of Abraham, the difference is in the son of God or the prophet. FAIL DUEZ
> *


That depends on who you ask.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats up with the WHEEL yall talk about that has air plains in them???????????


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Aug 10 2010, 08:15 AM~18273711
> *Heard the christians saying their god could beat up your god. :0
> *


Be careful there god drives a "BOMB" hahahahahahahha


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Ramadan Mubarak to the Muslim riders. First few days of Ramadan are the toughest, but we gonna make it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 11 2010, 12:08 PM~18284594
> *Ramadan Mubarak to the Muslim riders. First few days of Ramadan are the toughest, but we gonna make it
> *


YES IT IS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 11 2010, 10:50 AM~18284873
> *YES IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Its only gonna get tougher the next few years when Ramadan moves to June. Do you usually fast the entire Ramadan?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 11 2010, 03:25 PM~18285983
> *:yes: Its only gonna get tougher the next few years when Ramadan moves to June. Do you usually fast the entire Ramadan?
> *


YES I DO.IN CHICAGO THIS YEAR ITS SUPER HOT HUMID AND THE IFTAR IS AT ALMOST 8.00PM.
AND THEN WORKING IN THE HOT SHOP GRINDING AND WELDING SOMETIME ITS HARD BUT WE MANAGE TO GET THRU


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 11 2010, 03:20 PM~18286913
> *YES I DO.IN CHICAGO THIS YEAR ITS SUPER HOT HUMID AND THE IFTAR IS AT ALMOST 8.00PM.
> AND THEN WORKING IN THE HOT SHOP GRINDING AND WELDING SOMETIME ITS HARD BUT WE MANAGE TO GET THRU
> *


Fortunately we don't deal with humidity out here and it's only 85 degrees today; but we do break fast at 7:47PM. :wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 10 2010, 01:31 PM~18274731
> *whats up with the WHEEL yall talk about that has air plains in them???????????
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

today it was 95 and humid woha, but me and joe got threw it easy  well i know i did.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Muslim brothers yall have a safe Ramadan, I got a few Muslim friend that live here in Texas with 100 degree days and 100% humidity. Some times its hard to talk to them the first COUPLE weeks.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast+Aug 11 2010, 09:53 PM~18290206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It takes a few days to adjust to it, but once you do, its not so bad.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree, as a Christian I will fast on ocassion for various reasons and the first few days have to be the hardest.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 13 2010, 09:12 PM~18305306
> *I agree, as a Christian I will fast on ocassion for various reasons and the first few days have to be the hardest.
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King Daddy_@Aug 13 2010, 07:12 PM~18305306
> *I agree, as a Christian I will fast on ocassion for various reasons and the first few days have to be the hardest.
> *


Werd. I'm handling it better now. I think when I eat less before sunrise, I don't wake up super thirsty in the morning. That's gonna be my new technique.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 29, 2010)

God will show us better and easy.
Happy Ramadan my brothers.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

My wife and I donated some of our clothes to help the flood victims in Pakistan. I dropped the clothes off at the local Mosque which in turn sent them over there. If your Mosques are doing anything similar, you guys should try to help if you can.


----------



## vert65 (Apr 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 18 2010, 10:27 PM~18349560
> *My wife and I donated some of our clothes to help the flood victims in Pakistan. I dropped the clothes off at the local Mosque which in turn sent them over there. If your Mosques are doing anything similar, you guys should try to help if you can.
> 
> 
> ...


u muslin ????
i though u were black :wow:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vert65_@Aug 18 2010, 09:41 PM~18349675
> *u muslin ????
> i though u were black  :wow:
> *


LOL. I thought you could tell from the photo you saw. I'm brown, but some say I looked mixed.......or a bit like a light skinned Suge knight.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I wish I drank more water this morning. At least the AC is fixed  :cheesy:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

, i feel like driving to florida :twak: :twak:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

:wave: from toronto, canada!


----------



## PURP_BOX (Apr 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


this is the hardest coupe on this site in my opinion :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 27 2010, 12:29 AM~18418338
> *        , i feel like driving to florida  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


your wish will come true so let's fly there


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast+Aug 26 2010, 11:29 PM~18418338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

LET ME START BY SAYING I AM IN NO WAY TRYING TO START ANYTHING
BUT I WOULD LIKE TO TRY TO UNDERSTAND WHAT MUSLIM PEOPLE BELIVE IN AND WHY U BELIVE IN THE KORAN NOT THE BIBLE?


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

good topic we need to keep this going i got a 58 on 22s i thought i was the only Muslim here :biggrin:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

MUCH RESPECT GUYS!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Aug 30 2010, 07:08 AM~18439051
> *LET ME START BY SAYING I AM IN NO WAY TRYING TO START ANYTHING
> BUT I WOULD LIKE TO TRY TO UNDERSTAND WHAT MUSLIM PEOPLE BELIVE IN AND WHY U BELIVE IN THE KORAN NOT THE BIBLE?
> *



Your waisting your time with these fools..Youll never understand them.


----------



## djdvl666 (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Aug 30 2010, 08:08 AM~18439051
> *LET ME START BY SAYING I AM IN NO WAY TRYING TO START ANYTHING
> BUT I WOULD LIKE TO TRY TO UNDERSTAND WHAT MUSLIM PEOPLE BELIVE IN AND WHY U BELIVE IN THE KORAN NOT THE BIBLE?
> *


dummy the koran was written before the bible, that is where monks stole stories and ideas to write that ended up in the bible.

and two, there is only one koran and how many different bibles? even christians cant agree with each other.

islam is the largest religion in the world in front of christianity


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18442996
> *dummy the koran was written before the bible, that is where monks stole stories and ideas to write that ended up in the bible.
> 
> and two, there is only one koran and how many different bibles? even christians cant agree with each other.
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 30 2010, 03:00 PM~18442996
> *dummy the koran was written before the bible, that is where monks stole stories and ideas to write that ended up in the bible.
> 
> and two, there is only one koran and how many different bibles? even christians cant agree with each other.
> ...


only one Bible ,and the koran was written by man,and that man even believd in the Bible.Muhammad writes that it is acceptable to believe the Bible, but not Christian doctrine.

When Muhammad wrote the Koran, he knew exactly what he was doing. He was creating a new religion which rivaled Christianity. He wanted to make sure there was no connection between the God of Islam and the holy God of Israel. The warning of the Bible is same today as it was at the time of Muhammad:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 02:44 PM~18442859
> *Your waisting your time with these fools..You'll never understand them.
> *


why are you calling them fools? could it be because people don't understand the quran because of ignorance.the Quran was written before the bible.and many people not only arabic people but alot of other people have read the Quran and then changed ther religion to muslim.muslim people pray to the same God that you pray too,and also it was not just some man that wrote the Quran.he was the profit of GOD.MUSLUMS ALSO BELIEVE IN JESUS HE IS ALSO THERE PROFIT ....I ALSO KNOW THAT THE BIBLE Says YOU SHOULD NEVER TALK BAD ABOUT ANOTHER RELIGION"THAT WOULD MAKE YOU A" HIPACRIT" IF YOU TRULY BELIEVE IN god honor his word and don't talk bad of other's............please educate yourself before you call anyone a fool.....only fools are uneducated......i mean no disrespect to anyone.no one should fight over religion because we will all be judged in the end.we should all leave this subject alone and stick to low rider....


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol_@Aug 30 2010, 11:53 AM~18441483
> *good topic we need to keep this going i got a 58 on 22s i thought i was the only Muslim here  :biggrin:
> *


salam a lakom you are not the only Muslim


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAVE ANY 1 OF YOU GUYS HAD A BOW TIE PARTY BEFORE??


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Aug 31 2010, 12:28 AM~18444375
> *only one Bible ,and the koran was written by man,and that man even believd in the Bible.Muhammad writes that it is acceptable to believe the Bible, but not Christian doctrine.
> 
> When Muhammad wrote the Koran, he knew exactly what he was doing. He was creating a new religion which rivaled Christianity. He wanted to make sure there was no connection between the God of Islam and the holy God of Israel. The warning of the Bible is same today as it was at the time of Muhammad:
> *


im preety sure we all belive in the same god!?!?
and whats the holy god of israel?
and where did you learn all of that?


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 30 2010, 10:00 PM~18442996
> *dummy the koran was written before the bible, that is where monks stole stories and ideas to write that ended up in the bible.
> 
> and two, there is only one koran and how many different bibles? even christians cant agree with each other.
> ...


wow!

how do you know all that?
did you live back then?


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Aug 31 2010, 01:33 AM~18448166
> *im preety sure we all belive in the same god!?!?
> and whats the holy god of israel?
> and where did you learn all of that?
> *


i read alot iam still learning ,a lot of people belive that abrahams sons are what we belive to be the anccestors of christianty and muslims one son was christian and the other son was muslim


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Aug 31 2010, 03:06 PM~18449283
> *i read alot iam still learning ,a lot of people belive that abrahams sons are what we belive to be the anccestors of christianty and muslims one son was christian and the other son was muslim
> *


Abraham (Hebrew: אַבְרָהָם, Modern Avraham Tiberian ʼAḇrāhām, Arabic: إبراهيم‎, Ibrāhīm, ʼAbrəham, Greek: Aβραάμ) is the founding patriarch of the Israelites, Ishmaelites, Edomites, and the Midianites and kindred peoples, according to the book of Genesis.

Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Bahai are sometimes referred to as the "Abrahamic religions" because of the progenitor role that Abraham plays in their holy books. In both the Jewish tradition and the Quran, he is referred to as "our Father".[1] Jews, Christians, and Muslims consider him father of the people of Israel. For Jews and Christians this is through his son Isaac,[2] by his wife Sarah; for Muslims, he is a prophet of Islam and the ancestor of Muhammad through his other son Ishmael, born to him by Sarah's handmaiden, Hagar.



i actually read he bible
and know all this
gonna start reading the qurahan soon


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 30 2010, 05:00 PM~18442996
> *dummy the koran was written before the bible, that is where monks stole stories and ideas to write that ended up in the bible.
> 
> and two, there is only one koran and how many different bibles? even christians cant agree with each other.
> ...


Why does that make him a Dummy? :uh:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Aug 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18445118
> *why are you calling them fools? could it be because people don't understand the quran because of ignorance.the Quran was written before the bible.and many people not only arabic people but alot of other people have read the Quran and then changed ther religion to muslim.muslim people pray to the same God that you pray too,and also it was not just some man that wrote the Quran.he was the profit of GOD.MUSLUMS ALSO BELIEVE IN JESUS HE IS ALSO THERE PROFIT ....I ALSO KNOW THAT THE BIBLE Says YOU SHOULD NEVER TALK BAD ABOUT ANOTHER RELIGION"THAT WOULD MAKE YOU A" HIPACRIT" IF YOU TRULY BELIEVE IN god honor his word and don't talk bad of other's............please educate yourself before you call anyone a fool.....only fools are uneducated......i mean no disrespect to anyone.no one should fight over religion because we will all be judged in the end.we should all leave this subject alone and stick to low rider....
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 1 2010, 05:52 AM~18458697
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Sep 1 2010, 07:58 PM~18463800
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


How you doing? Man I havent been out all year. I need to hit a picnic before the season is over


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Nov 19 2008, 07:48 AM~12199205
> *IT SHOW'S WHO THE BIGGER ANUS IS WITH YOUR COMMENTS ,BUT THATS OK KENTURKEY FRIED JERK,BUT I DIDNT PUT YOU DOWN ANY TIME IN MY FIRST COMMENT BUT GOES TO SHOW EVERYONE WHO THE KID IS ,WHAT A LOSER,SO STOP YOUR CRYING ,SO IF YOU DONT WANT ME TO COMMENT ANY MORE KEEP YOURS TO  SELF,
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


u sound like a sharmuta.


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

yea ramadan is hard i live in toronto but its been hot recently according to what we usually get in toronto. specially working in a garage with the hear and waking up in the hospital cuz u go extreme with the fasting.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 1 2010, 08:42 PM~18465446
> *How you doing? Man I havent been out all year. I need to hit a picnic before the season is over
> *


thanks for asking. i am doing good and how are you? also you are more than welcome to come to our show.i would also like to meet you in person.


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 11:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


 :wow: sick


----------



## Tangletowner (Dec 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18466261
> *u sound like a sharmuta.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Systamatik (Mar 2, 2002)

resizing.


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

Im new to lowriding at first i thought its easy shit do some suspension work and throw on daytons and u got a lowrider. But after i joined layitlow forums lots of love goes in this car. I got a 94 fleetwood and i have a really good idea on what i want to do but my problem is im limited in knowledge in lowriding and mechanicals. I work at a dealership waiting for my apprenticeship and currently im at the bottom of the food chain over there. im trying to join a car club to learn but its a lil hard when u don't meet the expectations.

so im looking for some basic knowledge to get into my head any tips?


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 5 2010, 07:13 AM~18490170
> *u must be talking about bush not islam .
> *


 :nosad: :buttkick:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Aug 30 2010, 05:08 AM~18439051
> *LET ME START BY SAYING I AM IN NO WAY TRYING TO START ANYTHING
> BUT I WOULD LIKE TO TRY TO UNDERSTAND WHAT MUSLIM PEOPLE BELIVE IN AND WHY U BELIVE IN THE KORAN NOT THE BIBLE?
> *


Listen up homie, this topic was designed as a place for the Muslim brothers and friends to post up. It's not the "ask a Muslim a question" topic. Having said that, I was born a Muslim. I started observing more of the beliefs as I got older and more educated. 



> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Aug 30 2010, 02:00 PM~18442996
> *dummy the koran was written before the bible, that is where monks stole stories and ideas to write that ended up in the bible.
> 
> and two, there is only one koran and how many different bibles? even christians cant agree with each other.
> ...


No need to call the guy names. Plus, you might want to check your facts. The Qu'ran was written after Christianity had come about.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by joe bristol+Aug 30 2010, 10:53 AM~18441483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering you have a 5th grade education, this doesn't surprise me. You probably believe in Santa as well. :uh: :uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101+Sep 4 2010, 04:39 PM~18487813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look kid, I can imagine that it must be tough for you trying to fit into a world where your parents are brother and sister. Even though you face these grave challenges with your inbred designed forehead, try to channel your anger towards something positive. If not, you can always play on the freeway. 

Don't come back in this topic. If you still feel the urge to spew your hate, then do it in person, not online like the flabby coward you've proven yourself to be. 

Do get banned.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 6 2010, 01:27 PM~18498996
> *Listen up homie, this topic was designed as a place for the Muslim brothers and friends to post up. It's not the "ask a Muslim a question" topic. Having said that, I was born a Muslim. I started observing more of the beliefs as I got older and more educated.
> No need to call the guy names. Plus, you might want to check your facts. The Qu'ran was written after Christianity had come about.
> *


thanks for answering my question 
but how come when some one starts a muslim topic ,no nonmuslims can come a trash the topic but when some one starts a christian topic its ok for people(lord duez)to trash it?


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 6 2010, 03:43 PM~18499091
> *Youngster, Muslims have a serious PR problem these days. Posting dumb things like this doesn't help.  :uh:  :uh:
> Look kid, I can imagine that it must be tough for you trying to fit into a world where your parents are brother and sister. Even though you face these grave challenges with your inbred designed forehead, try to channel your anger towards something positive. If not, you can always play on the freeway.
> 
> ...


I have over 200 confirmed kills. Ive done in person. Thanks. cant wait till the next depployment. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Sep 6 2010, 02:43 PM~18499091-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo thats like going to a elementary school beef with a AK y dont u go there those kids have the same mentality as u.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Sep 6 2010, 08:28 PM~18501060
> *brother u r trying to argue with a lil bitch with a 5 year old mentality his dad fucked his farm pig and thats how he happened that had no love from her parents always got his ass raped and abused in the trailer.
> yo thats like going to a elementary school beef with a AK y dont u go there those kids have the same mentality as u.
> *


Fuck you, dont you have to go pray. bow down and just wait for the shot. :machinegun:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

you Muslims are all terrorist. Just cause you a sleeper doesnt mean your not a terrorist. when you get the call to activate, Im gonna be there to terminate you. :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs+Sep 6 2010, 04:43 PM~18500623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid, you're a lame. You need to swallow the barrel and take out the biggest terrorist; yourself. I asked you to stay out of this topic because you're disrespectful. If your oversized forehead is inhibiting your ability to understand this, then go sex up your sister again like you usually do. 

Kick rocks or do something about it.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rivis~N~Lacs_@Sep 7 2010, 04:43 PM~18509607
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

asa lama lakum


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

You wonder why we hate you. Im the only one on here that uses my real name and will speak the truth.


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

*My hero.*









We need to do this to Major Hassan, from Ft. Hood Texas.


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

HEY COMPADRES JUST RELAX WE ALL GONNA FUKEN DIE SOMETIME.....SHITS GETTIN OLD IM READY WITH MY AK FOR THE ZOMBIES IN 2012 :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINGON66_@Sep 8 2010, 03:11 PM~18516318
> *HEY COMPADRES JUST RELAX WE ALL GONNA FUKEN DIE SOMETIME.....SHITS GETTIN OLD IM READY WITH MY AK FOR THE ZOMBIES IN 2012 :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Im ready for the revolution too homie.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 8 2010, 09:05 AM~18514571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Sorry Loco, Your wrong about the name and truth thing. *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 8 2010, 08:05 AM~18514571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You're a damn idiot that will have your grave pissed on. Instead of being an inbred coward and crying online, I asked you to handle your business if your anus is still profusely bleeding. But like the delicate anal cavity that you are, you still want to come in here and wreck my topic where the Muslim lowriders kick it. You lack respect.

Everyone in here has been respectful. We're all hard working people that don't want trouble with anyone, but you can't leave us alone. I could follow you around this website and teabag you in every topic, but I'm not a kid like you. Point the mirror at yourself and realize that you are the one full of hate. You are simply a sheep that is 100% programmed to take on any hegemonic view transmitted.

In spite of my efforts to kindly ask you to leave this topic, you still want to mess with it. I don't wish death on anyone, not even cowards like you who don't know any better, but I do pray to God that you get a severe case of diarrhea that runs for at least a month. You give your service a poor name. You're probably one of those military ******* that made Iraqi man pyramids. If you can't leave this topic alone and feel the need to discuss this matter further, I'll be in Vegas. I'm not hard to find. I'll likely be there with my car again this year and will be near it most of the day. Look for the 6' 5" 325 Lb man pictured next to Dr. Dre a few pages back.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2010, 04:52 PM~18518135
> *You're a damn idiot that will have your grave pissed on. Instead of being an inbred coward and crying online, I asked you to handle your business if your anus is still profusely bleeding. But like the delicate anal cavity that you are, you still want to come in here and wreck my topic where the Muslim lowriders kick it. You lack respect.
> 
> Everyone in here has been respectful. We're all hard working people that don't want trouble with anyone, but you can't leave us alone. I could follow you around this website and teabag you in every topic, but I'm not a kid like you. Point the mirror at yourself and realize that you are the one full of hate. You are simply a sheep that is 100% programmed to take on any hegemonic view transmitted.
> ...


Man, yo'bean pie ass is soundin' all like Tyrone right now. All explanatory perfect punctuation n'shit!!!...

Handle yo'topic and get that fools posts removed by a mod patna!!! :uh:


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 8 2010, 10:07 AM~18514591
> *My hero.
> 
> 
> ...


please find me "moar" of those images please.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Sep 8 2010, 04:03 PM~18518229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even his heroes were as dumb as him; must be an inbred thing :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 8 2010, 05:50 PM~18516588
> *Im ready for the revolution too homie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2010, 05:34 PM~18518443
> *Fool please, when them gang bangers claiming 18th stepped to you last time we were out, who was the first one ready to lay suckaz out? Me.....thats right. This Daniel fool is deranged. Plus, I'm fasting right now, so I don't want to start cussing. I'm trying to word everything politely, but it comes at the cost of sounding like Tyrone :roflmoa: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Even his heroes were as dumb as him; must be an inbred thing :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Seena is Angel's super hero.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 8 2010, 07:28 PM~18519636
> *Seena is Angel's super hero.
> *


Yeah, he was about to unleash the wrath of Jihad on that 18th street ass!!!!!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2010, 07:01 PM~18519999
> *Yeah, he was about to unleash the the wrath of Jihad on that 18th street ass!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

...i know what you mean.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GsrCrx (Oct 4, 2008)

Whats up with all the hate on this damn topic, im a serious catholic, and just wanted to see some muslim lowriders, no need to be assholes, espesially the little kid talking crap, lowriding is about unity homie, no matter your skin color, race, sex, hell you could be legal or illegal for all i care.......as long as you have lowriding in your heart you are welcome to ride with me homie......anyways, keep this thing going and ignore the bastard, folks like that are the reason for so much hate going on right now.....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

damn this topic went to shit....


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

HERMANOS


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Sep 8 2010, 06:28 PM~18519636
> *Seena is Angel's super hero.
> *


:yes: The second I stepped up, they just started saying "its cool homie.....it's cool" :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Sep 8 2010, 07:10 PM~18520092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yessad:


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

:uh: 
dont realy get this dude with his army experience
as far as i know(real experience)
you never talk like that after beein and seein a war.
as yall know i do like to argue and sometimes talk shit but i never meen
real pain on no one because of religon.and i dont wish death too.
however i do hate the fact that religion used now days to control poor unlucky people and by that makin it negative.(thats gos to any religon not only islam)


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

EID MUBARACK TO ALL MY MUSLIM BROTHERS


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 10 2010, 08:53 AM~18532568
> *EID MUBARACK TO ALL MY MUSLIM BROTHERS
> *



Same to u Joe! and all the Muslim brothers!


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

eid mubarack to all brothers


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

EID MUBARAK to all of you. We had a huge party at the family's house. It's nice to be able to eat and drink during the day again :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Sep 6 2010, 06:43 PM~18500623
> *thanks for answering my question
> but how come when some one starts a muslim topic ,no nonmuslims can come a trash the topic but when some one starts a christian topic its ok for people(lord duez)to trash it?
> *


I would make more fun of these people for their forced beliefs, but I know very little about the muslim religion. Although anyone who teaches their kids to believe in magic aliens with super powers is open to my ridicule.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Sep 10 2010, 04:19 AM~18532124
> *:uh:
> dont realy get this dude with his army experience
> as far as i know(real experience)
> ...


Religion used to control people? Must be a totally new concept. I mean, it's not like somebody is making promises to you that can only collect on after you're dead in exchange for you doing something for them while you're alive.


----------



## TAIB (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 11 2010, 03:38 PM~18540498
> *Religion used to control people? Must be a totally new concept. I mean, it's not like somebody is making promises to you that can only collect on after you're dead in exchange for you doing something for them while you're alive.
> *


yes but when you take poor unable people that have nothing else and anyway turn to religion to hold on to,and brain wash them to the point that they belive anything you will say and do anything you will say just because you interpet the books wich they belive to be the real history of man kind into negative form with a posotive hum to it.
thats controling people!
happend before in history not only by religion its just that religion its the strongest weapon out there.
and im not here to say people are stupid for belivin the books,and folow the codes and rules all im sayn thet isee it as a wrong thing to belive in somehting that supose is positive(love of god,love to god)and worshipin it in such negative ways.
(gos to any of the monist religions)


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:34 AM~18540474
> *I would make more fun of these people for their forced beliefs, but I know very little about the muslim religion. Although anyone who teaches their kids to believe in magic aliens with super powers is open to my ridicule.
> *


man i feel sorry for u homie u must have had something realy bad happen to u ,for u to this upset with religon


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by daddyfatsacs_@Sep 11 2010, 08:37 PM~18543907
> *man i feel sorry for u homie u must have had something realy bad happen to u ,for u to this upset with religon
> *


Yep that's exactly why I dont pretend I can talk to aliens.


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 11 2010, 08:39 PM~18544287
> *Yep that's exactly why I dont pretend I can talk to aliens.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Sep 12 2010, 11:25 AM~18547449
> *
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 15 2010, 12:36 AM~18572575
> *US had it coming to them, I mean how many innocent people have US troops killed during all the bullshit wars and revolutions they started and supported since WW2?
> Countless, the people that died in 9/11 aint shit compared to that.
> 
> ...


I suggest we leave this discussion in OT. No need to draw this fool back in here.


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 15 2010, 10:08 AM~18572624
> *I suggest we leave this discussion in OT. No need to draw this fool back in here.
> *


Sorry, just had to say something to that fool.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Sep 15 2010, 04:32 AM~18572932
> *Sorry, just had to say something to that fool.
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I went to the Muslim Family Day at Six Flags Magic Mountain on Saturday. It was real cool that Six Flags hosted the event there. There was thousands of Muslims and Six Flags set up an eastern bazaar with halal food vendors. Unfortunately, they ran out of the halal KFC before I got to eating. :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

eid mubarak to all muslim brothers out there


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


  :biggrin: :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 16 2010, 11:31 AM~19082782
> *eid mubarak to all muslim brothers out there
> *


Eid Mubarak to you too. I was just in Chicago for the weekend and was looking for a rumored halal Wendy's and found nothing


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 16 2010, 02:05 PM~19084018
> *  :biggrin:  :0
> *


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 16 2010, 12:31 PM~19082782
> *eid mubarak to all muslim brothers out there
> *


eid mubarak to u and to all muslim out there :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi I'm not a Muslim nor to I want to become one, but I do have a question.
In accordance with your beliefs, do you guys get to eat Mcribs & drink beer in the after life? 
I'm being serious.


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


*Clean caddy! :h5: uffin:*


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)




----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANIEL.CASTANEDA_@Sep 8 2010, 08:05 AM~18514571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you cant blame every muslim things a group of misguided individuals have done. you have to learn to respect everyone for who they are and quit being so ignorant.


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 27 2010, 03:15 PM~19432174
> *you cant blame every muslim things a group of misguided individuals have done. you have to learn to respect everyone for who they are and quit being so ignorant.
> *


It was the muslim god that promised a better afterlife to the people blowing themselves up. If dumbs would stop pretending in gods and afterlives, the world would be a safer place. By the way, if anybody wants to give me all their money while they are alive, I will pay you back 1,000,000% of what you give me-after you die. lmk.


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Dec 19 2010, 10:06 PM~19371998
> *In accordance with your beliefs, do you guys get to eat Mcribs & drink beer in the after life?
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 27 2010, 01:31 PM~19432309
> *It was the muslim god that promised a better afterlife to the people blowing themselves up. If dumbs would stop pretending in gods and afterlives, the world would be a safer place. By the way, if anybody wants to give me all their money while they are alive, I will pay you back 1,000,000% of what you give me-after you die. lmk.
> *


No, the "muslim god" did not promise a better life for that; rather an eternity in hell. Regardless, this ain't the topic for your atheists beliefs. So lets move on.


----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley_62_@Nov 3 2008, 11:55 AM~12041627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those colors work really good together. car like that creates biters  sick homie, love it


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

:wave: TORONTO, MAJESTICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jan 14 2011, 10:20 PM~19600861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 17 2010, 03:29 PM~19093691
> *Eid Mubarak to you too. I was just in Chicago for the weekend and was looking for a rumored halal Wendy's and found nothing
> *


DEARBORN, MI :biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2011, 08:25 PM~19600912
> *DEARBORN, MI :biggrin:
> *


For real? Is that even near Chicago? :dunno: 

*to lazy to google map it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jan 14 2011, 08:20 PM~19600861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. You T.O. fools got all the good halal restaurants; But LA does have a halal A&W and Kosher Subway :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jan 14 2011, 10:20 PM~19600861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2011, 09:22 PM~19600891
> *
> *


wats goin on skim :biggrin:


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 15 2011, 11:52 AM~19605159
> *Nice. You T.O. fools got all the good halal restaurants; But LA does have a halal A&W and Kosher Subway :cheesy:
> *


halal a&w and subway :wow:....T.O got lots of choices from tha east to west :biggrin: 



















im hooked on afgani food right now :biggrin:


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233648
> *Its good. I put new copper colored seat belts in it two weeks ago.
> 
> Added patterns and a gold moonroof last summer
> ...


LOOKIN REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_gate+Jan 15 2011, 04:15 PM~19606964-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks  

Is this Asif or someone else?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jan 15 2011, 06:15 PM~19606964
> *halal a&w and subway :wow:....T.O got lots of choices from tha east to west  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks hella good


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 15 2011, 10:47 PM~19609466
> *The middle eastern/south asian food is everywhere..........coast to coast, but its the burger joints and chain restaurants that I miss since the pre-halal days.
> 
> Afghan food is good though. The naan is whats up.  :cheesy:
> ...


my name is Naeem....Asif's screen name is allcoupedup


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 15 2011, 12:27 PM~19605408
> *NICE
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

salaams from australia 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Jan 16 2011, 04:03 PM~19613598
> *my name is Naeem....Asif's screen name is allcoupedup
> *


Okay cool. I thought he might have changed his username.  

Seena


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Jan 16 2011, 05:39 PM~19614165
> *salaams from australia
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Salaam bro


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 17 2011, 08:24 AM~19618396
> *Salaam bro
> *


Salaam and cheese on wheat. :thumbsup:


----------



## Classic - Landau (Jan 16, 2011)

I support the mosque at ground zero. I also want to free all terrroist for GITMO.

Salaam...... and cheese. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 17 2011, 11:54 AM~19619189
> *Salaam and cheese on wheat.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Barrack Obama_@Jan 17 2011, 02:41 PM~19621903
> *I support the mosque at ground zero. I also want to free all terrroist for GITMO.
> 
> Salaam...... and cheese. :biggrin:
> *


Learn how to spell the president's name properly before you try to clown.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Jan 16 2011, 06:39 PM~19614165
> *salaams from australia
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

what is halal?


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2011, 05:59 PM~19645704
> *what is halal?
> *


something thats permissable......... allowed


----------



## 64man (Dec 6, 2009)

SALAAM'S 2ALL MY MUSLIM BROS. WORLDWIDE!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH+Jan 19 2011, 09:59 PM~19645704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salaam :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64man_@Jan 24 2011, 03:33 AM~19680465
> *SALAAM'S 2ALL MY MUSLIM BROS. WORLDWIDE!!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2011, 02:30 AM~19627514
> *Learn how to spell the president's name properly before you try to clown.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic - Landau (Jan 16, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2011, 01:30 AM~19627514
> *Learn how to spell the president's name properly before you try to clown.
> *



The President thinks there is 57 states. It's called irony, or parody if you prefer.


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 19 2011, 10:49 AM~19638801
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

NEW LOOK FOR 2011


----------



## Bomba0001 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Apr 28 2011, 07:27 PM~20443408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Apr 28 2011, 06:27 PM~20443408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color bro. Car gets up :wow: The OG color was nice too


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 29 2011, 05:11 AM~20446164
> *Nice color bro. Car gets up  :wow:  The OG color was nice too
> *


Thanks man.. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

A pic of my Doe Boy chilling next to me in the drop in this month's LRM


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Thanks
> 
> Is this Asif or someone else?


Assaalaamu Alikum, Seena.

Lol, just found this topic and going through it.

Still around, taking care of different kind of business. Have 2 little girls now, wifey and a new house and a project in the garage.

How are things with you man, car is looking good.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

allcoupedup said:


> Assaalaamu Alikum, Seena.
> 
> Lol, just found this topic and going through it.
> 
> ...


Salam bro. I'm good. Just trying to stay busy. Congrats on the kids. Girls are awesome. I got a lil daughter and she's everything to me. What are you working?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Fellas, Ramadan is right around the corner. I'm gonna start appreciating food and water more during the day time because fasting in the summer is gonna make me miss it.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Fellas, Ramadan is right around the corner. I'm gonna start appreciating food and water more during the day time because fasting in the summer is gonna make me miss it.


This is true. What time is the sun setting in LA? I know it'll be along day for us. Sun will be setting between 8:30 - 9:00


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

allcoupedup said:


> This is true. What time is the sun setting in LA? I know it'll be along day for us. Sun will be setting between 8:30 - 9:00


Around 7:55PM in the beginning and 7:23PM towards the end of the month. It's worse for you guys with all that humidity. Out here its dry, so that is a bit better.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

This is out right now with my lac on the cover


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks. How's everyone's fasts been? Almost done now.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

alhamdulillah. down here we got it easy this year, getting easier every year. iftaar at approx530.

its pretty quiet in here,,,,,,,,,,,, not the right place to find many muslims. 

Can i ask, whats up with the 'nation of islam'? heard about them but not much, heard they believe in another prophet or something????????


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

'nation of islam' bleaves in louis farrakhan from what i see lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I know I'm a few days late, but Eid Mubarak. That was the most challenging Ramadan I've had. You down under folks better enjoy the easier fasts b/c in 10 years, it'll be your turn to fast all winter when your days are long and hot.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

leg46y said:


> alhamdulillah. down here we got it easy this year, getting easier every year. iftaar at approx530.
> 
> its pretty quiet in here,,,,,,,,,,,, not the right place to find many muslims.
> 
> Can i ask, whats up with the 'nation of islam'? heard about them but not much, heard they believe in another prophet or something????????


From what I understand, the N.O.I. refers to its founder W. Fard Muhammad as a messiah. That's doesn't comport with Islam. Nation is real small now anyways. Its not like how they were back in the 60s.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> I know I'm a few days late, but Eid Mubarak. That was the most challenging Ramadan I've had. You down under folks better enjoy the easier fasts b/c in 10 years, it'll be your turn to fast all winter when your days are long and hot.


been there, done that.
we'll enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

leg46y said:


> been there, done that.
> we'll enjoy it while it lasts


Fa sho.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Leaving for Hajj next week. Been Looking forward to this for a looooooong time. insha Allah should be trip of a lifetime.
Cant wait


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Thats great bro. Have you been that way before? 

Enjoy all that halal McDonalds while you're down there.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Middle eastern backround + had an Arabian trip a few years ago. But obviously nothing like this in regards to crowd, hygiene, patience and all that is involved.

I've been told mostly all ill be eating is rice and meat continuously for a month straight. But that is fine by me, im only there for one thing anyways.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Rice and Meat? The closest restaurant I saw near Kaaba was a Burger King. I think you may be in luck. Make some dua for FCE so things get easier for me. I need it these days.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea included in the package at the hotel. 
I'd hate to imagine what the lines would be like during hajj.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

leg46y said:


> Yea included in the package at the hotel.
> I'd hate to imagine what the lines would be like during hajj.


I don't know what them lines would be like. Mind you, a lot of the folks going aren't gonna be interested in eating BK. Plus, if I recall correctly the BK was in the Hilton Hotel which might limit some of the foot traffic, although it was one of the closest hotels. There is a mall in that hotel with other options as well. 

I'd imagine its going to be packed though. I know the airport in Jeddah has an entire terminal that opens up only for Hajj. Its closed the rest of the year......kinda indicates the volume of people showing up.


----------



## ULTRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

show love for my muslim riderz


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

ULTRAMAN said:


> show love for my muslim riderz


Thanks homie. Japan huh? How's that treating you?


----------



## single_gate (Feb 24, 2010)

leg46y said:


> Leaving for Hajj next week. Been Looking forward to this for a looooooong time. insha Allah should be trip of a lifetime.
> Cant wait


:thumbsup:...good stuff...i have to do that one day...i keep procrastinating, not good


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Shalom!! Mizvitiah!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Eid Mubarak fellas!!!


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

How is all allah akbar my brothers neva know there are brothers into lowriding that's great to know allah is great news


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Eid Mubarak fellas!!!


Thanks and best of luck


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Salams all round. Forgot this was here.
Eid Mubarak.

Wats doin FCE


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

jjfrom713 said:


> Thanks and best of luck


Thanks bro 



leg46y said:


> Salams all round. Forgot this was here.
> Eid Mubarak.
> 
> Wats doin FCE


Salam bro. I'm just real happy I can eat and drink water again. We've been having a heat wave for the last two weeks. Coincidentally, my air conditioning unit decides to break down during the heat wave. Needless to say, fasting was tougher this year. Just happy to eat and drink now. :drama:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> Thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> Salam bro. I'm just real happy I can eat and drink water again. We've been having a heat wave for the last two weeks. Coincidentally, my air conditioning unit decides to break down during the heat wave. Needless to say, fasting was tougher this year. Just happy to eat and drink now. :drama:


lol

i guess we got it good down here. 5.30pm, cool weather. Alhamdulillah .............. 

but i remember those hot long days........ theyll be back. lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

It'll start getting easier for us and tougher for you in two or three more years. :drama:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Fried Chicken Eater said:


> It'll start getting easier for us and tougher for you in two or three more years. :drama:


You keep eating that popcorn for now lol


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

leg46y said:


> You keep eating that popcorn for now lol


lol :drama:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

what happen to this thread its dead or what


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Allah Akbar motherfuckers lol


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

They all joined ISIS


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Man


----------



## ihatepunks (Jan 2, 2015)

From this :guns: to this :worship:.....................


----------



## haciendo dinero (Feb 5, 2015)

should we worry about suicide bombings at car shows now? hno:


----------



## lincoln rydah (Oct 2, 2014)

really y'all


----------



## PAPA_SNOPS (Sep 16, 2010)

Allah snackbar


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

haciendo dinero said:


> should we worry about suicide bombings at car shows now? hno:


How u think the oldies got the name "bombs"


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

MR SHADES said:


>


ESJ <3


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Salami bacon salmon


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

the TSA is on top of the terrorism game right now!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Top down with burka or whatever


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

haciendo dinero said:


> should we worry about suicide bombings at car shows now? hno:



Im sorry, but I did laugh! I dont know about bomber's, But I know if some of them Saudi's from opec want to go to 

car show's? They have the money that would make SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELIS, IMPERIALS, MAJESTICS, ECT LOOK LIKE HOMLESS PEOPLE FROM SKID ROW..

If saudi royalty starts competing in the show circuit? Now body would stand a chance to keep up financially.. The ripple affect 

might be a $50-100 entry fee in the future


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Aladeem Muda fucka's ! no dis-respect..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I am the Supreme Commander Markie DE El Aladeem muda fuka,, exalted President and leader of NORTH UZFUCKASTAN.

I use to be President of SOUTH UZFUCKASTAN too, But now that country is owned by the family's of Chapo Guzman 

and Pablo Escobar... (Markie Aledeem had a little struggle with the glass penis and them fools stopped taking goats as payment)

My Homie Rick James use to say to me: SUPREME LEADER, COCAINE IS A HELL OF A DRUG: 

ANYWAY, I will be blessing you AMERRRRIKAN, DEGENERATE FOOTBALL DRUNK, FAT WHRRRRORE LOVING ZOMBIE'S with my 

exalted presence once again this year come Halloween, My body guards and I will be rolling the street's of hollywood in my 

chevy convertible while I take pictures and tell all the lazy people to send yourrrr daughter's to UZFUCKASTAN so they can 

be one of my bride's .. or show me how to work the Tevo! See you in October,,, Shaka weed everyday! 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtyj8HskNXA


----------

